# What's your go-to drunk song?



## Bearsy (Oct 14, 2010)

You know, the one you love to get drunk and sing.

Mine would have to be "Lean on Me" by Bill Withers.

It's so great to stand in a circle with your arms around your friends and attempt to sing this laughing, forget the second verse, and begin laughing harder.

So great.


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 14, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> You know, the one you love to get drunk and sing.
> 
> Mine would have to be "Lean on Me" by Bill Withers.
> 
> ...



float on! waaaaaay better!


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't get drunk, but when I go out with friends to the kereoke bar and they're plastered, this is what we request to sing:

AC/DC FTW!


----------



## Goreki (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm one of those idiots who make up songs while drunk.
Usually it's along the lines of "and I was never quite so drunnk before!! Don't look at me, or I'll fight you in the face."

Yeah I know, hilarious.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 14, 2010)

Crazy ~ Patsy Cline


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

I`m totally wailing along to this now. But I was dancing to Slam by Pendulum a second ago.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 14, 2010)

My choice song to scream badly while having my arms thrown over the shoulder of a friend (or around the waist, as is my case) is this:

You promise me Heaven then put me through Hell, chains of love got a hold on me, when passion's a prison, you can't break free


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 14, 2010)

At one point, it was Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody. 

Currently it's this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKsVSBhSwJg


----------



## Zowie (Oct 14, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> At one point, it was Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody.



Bohemian Rhapsody is my dishwashing song. I love it so much.

I'm tone deaf, but damn it, I love to sing. One of my favourites is Cat Steven's "Wild World". I've heard for ages, and it's one of the few songs I can sing in key.


----------



## imfree (Oct 14, 2010)

One more drink, fool, will drown you! I
was a severe drinker another lifetime
ago and drank an ocean of beer to this
one at the defunct Golddigger Lounge.

George Jones-If Drainkin' Don't Kill Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4J7VGNNoixg


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 14, 2010)

I remember one night during a party. We were all kind of relaxing, all pretty damn drunk, just sitting around in near silence. When suddenly, the first line of Bohemian Rhapsody comes out of someones mouth. Needless to say, we finished that song. There were about 7 of us singing it A cappella. Quite the night.


----------



## jwill34 (Oct 14, 2010)

Journey Don't stop Believin'. Perfect drunken karaoke song lol


----------



## Melian (Oct 14, 2010)

I got something to say
I killed your baby today 
And it doesn't matter much to me
As long as it's dead

Well I got something to say
I raped your mother today
And it doesn't matter much to me
As long as she spread

Sweet lovely death
I am waiting for your breath
Come sweet death
One last caress

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1wbcqY6IIs

I've sang this 1000 times or more....usually very loudly.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

Frank Sinatra songs and Soul music.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh there are 3 for me, depending on the night.

Laid by James

Fire Water Burn by Bloodhound Gang

Medium Pace by Adam Sandler


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 14, 2010)

I normally make a HUGE playlist before I get drunk and sing along LOUDLY.

The Cure (Fascination Street for sure, but sometimes others) and Joy Division (Love Will Tear Us Apart FTW) ALWAYS end up on there. Sometimes Amanda Palmer. White Stripes, Venus Hum, Pendulum, Atreyu, Glee soundtrack. Yeah, it all gets represented.


----------



## Esther (Oct 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> I got something to say
> I killed your baby today
> And it doesn't matter much to me
> As long as it's dead
> ...



Fuck yessss. They're probably one of my favourite bands ever.

My friends and I usually end up singing Tom Petty's 'Free Fallin' because it's a really easy song to parody. (We like to do "'Cause I'm meeeeat..... meeeeat ballin'")


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 14, 2010)

Falling Away From Me by KoRn.

It's even better for drunk karaoke.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 14, 2010)

When it comes to being drunk and singing... I always go to Colt 45 by Afroman.

Once... I was at a college party with over 50 kids... most of whom I didn't even know... and I just walked over to the computer and put on Colt 45, and literally EVERYONE (inside and outside the house) started singing it. So classic.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Oct 14, 2010)

Melian said:


> I got something to say
> I killed your baby today
> And it doesn't matter much to me
> As long as it's dead
> ...



The Misfits are great. But I find that I only drunkenly belt out Misfits' songs when its Halloween. 
Yeah... The Misfits are holiday music. Even if the holiday is Halloween.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 14, 2010)

I totally made a beeline for Styx.

ROCKIN' THE PARADIIIISE!


----------



## Paquito (Oct 14, 2010)

I don't get drunk, but everytime I'm with my IRC we blast Bad Romance at the beach. So people end up thinking that we're drunk anyway.


----------



## Amandy (Oct 14, 2010)

My Neck, My Back by Khia really seems to bring out the good in everyone, I find


----------



## Con (Oct 14, 2010)

My two most common ones are very Irish, and often get plenty of people to sing along as they know them.

Raglan Road, sung by luke kelly of the band "the dubliners"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EuafmLvoJow



and Whiskey In The Jar (Thin Lizzy version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TehFZ38kt6o


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 14, 2010)

Live video from a few years ago

Insane Party Version:blink:

Camp Ground Version

This was my trademark for several years, teaching several drunk'n hordes my song.

Not to be confused with If the river was... I took it and made it my own


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 14, 2010)

"Killing me softly" cover by the Fugees featuring Lauryn Hill. And Macy Gray's "I Try". 

For some reason we always sing these. And we've gotten pretty good at them as well, with harmonies and everything. One time a few years ago we were singing quite loudly in the common room of our dorm and the RA's came to shut us up. They let us finish our song first though, and they said that it was beautiful, but that it was 2:00 AM and we really needed to quiet down.

Good times...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 14, 2010)

Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody (especially if there's a group of us)

Propeller Heads - History Repeating

Drowning Pool - Let The Bodies Hit The Floor

The last two are always at house parties because I have not seen either song on a Karaoke list.


----------



## xxeell (Oct 14, 2010)

My friends and I usually go with "Baby I like it." by ole Enrique Iglesias


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 15, 2010)

It has to be Get Back by Ludacris


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 15, 2010)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Drowning Pool - Let The Bodies Hit The Floor



I know for sure we have that one on the karaoke around here. 



I won't get into how I know though...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 15, 2010)

BLUEeyedBanshee said:


> I know for sure we have that one on the karaoke around here.
> I won't get into how I know though...



Hee-Hee! I know rock karaoke lists exist, but I have yet to find one and trust me I look every time.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 15, 2010)

"Right By Your Side" Eurythmics
"Celebrity Skin" Hole
"Der Hölle Rache kocht in meinem Herzen!" Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 15, 2010)

Piano Man- Billy Joel

I'm such an idiot LOL


----------



## imfree (Oct 15, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Piano Man- Billy Joel
> 
> I'm such an idiot LOL



Hahaha! What a great choice of go-to-drunk songs,
since the singer confesses that his "microphone
smells like a beer"!!! ROFL!!!


----------



## Von_Pudge (Oct 16, 2010)

Can't choose...so I think i'd go with a little Motorhead, Ramones, Townes van Zandt medley


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Von_Pudge said:


> Can't choose...so I think i'd go with a little Motorhead, Ramones, Townes van Zandt medley



No Turbonegro?! You're slippin', sir.


----------



## Von_Pudge (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> No Turbonegro?! You're slippin', sir.



Oh...I think youre right. Hmm...let me add " I got erection" "City of Satan" and "Sell your body"...there.lol.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Von_Pudge said:


> Oh...I think youre right. Hmm...let me add " I got erection" "City of Satan" and "Sell your body"...there.lol.



YES, I Got Erection and Sell Your Body are two of my must listens when I'm in a Turbonegro mood.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Oct 17, 2010)

~da rev~ said:


> At one point, it was Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody.
> 
> Currently it's this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKsVSBhSwJg



I just have to say that I am thoroughly impressed by anyone who can remember all the words to Bohemian Rhapsody while drunk.

ETA: I see that OWA ALSO can remember all the words while drunk. Sadly it is too late to add the bowing smilie.


----------



## jwill34 (Oct 17, 2010)

GentleSavage said:


> "Killing me softly" cover by the Fugees featuring Lauryn Hill. And Macy Gray's "I Try".
> 
> For some reason we always sing these. And we've gotten pretty good at them as well, with harmonies and everything. One time a few years ago we were singing quite loudly in the common room of our dorm and the RA's came to shut us up. They let us finish our song first though, and they said that it was beautiful, but that it was 2:00 AM and we really needed to quiet down.
> 
> Good times...



Sung those way to many times wasted lol!


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 18, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> Piano Man- Billy Joel




I've been told I sing a mean Piano Man hah


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 19, 2010)

The NUMA NUMA SONG!!!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 19, 2010)

It really depends on what mood I'm in. Jolly drunk = dance/hip hop(shake you booty type music. Sad/angry/emo drunk = metal/rap (head banging type music). Chillaxing drunk = electronic/ultra lounge/jazz.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 19, 2010)

What the heck is "Ultra Lounge"?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> What the heck is "Ultra Lounge"?



Would it be something a la Richard Cheese?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGMQMAq43MQ


----------



## Venom (Oct 19, 2010)

Until I get my music privileges taken away I play They're coming to take me away ha-haa - Napoleon XIV, or I sing songs with my boy about him getting head


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 19, 2010)

Venom said:


> Until I get my music privileges taken away I play They're coming to take me away ha-haa - Napoleon XIV, or I sing songs with my boy about him getting head



Heehee haha to the funny farm where live is beautiful all the time!


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 19, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> What the heck is "Ultra Lounge"?



Google/Wikipedia it..

Basically, its slang for ambient house music and you should know this MR **points finger**


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 19, 2010)

LillyBBBW said:


> Would it be something a la Richard Cheese?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGMQMAq43MQ



nooooooo....but we do have that as well out here..lol


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Google/Wikipedia it..
> 
> Basically, its slang for ambient house music and you should know this MR **points finger**



I'm sorry. I failed you. :doh:

I'm liking this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ralKuTjW4


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 20, 2010)

Meat Loaf - Paradise By The Dashboard Light


----------



## chicken legs (Oct 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> I'm sorry. I failed you. :doh:
> 
> I'm liking this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2ralKuTjW4



Yes you have (especially since most of the artist that made that genre came out of the U.K.). This can only be remedied with a spankin'.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

chicken legs said:


> Yes you have (especially since most of the artist that made that genre came out of the U.K.). This can only be remedied with a spankin'.



Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgI2ZQVyrBo&feature=related


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Meat Loaf - Paradise By The Dashboard Light



THIS!!!!!

If I drank, my song would probably be Bad Romance, if I was feeling...well, odd. Either that, or something from Rocky Horror. 

I feel like I need to get drunk now so I can determine which song is truly my drunk song.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Either that, or something from Rocky Horror.
> 
> I feel like I need to get drunk now so I can determine which song is truly my drunk song.



*gasp* Rocky Horror? I...I...think I love you.

I am willing to volunteer to get drunk with you and watch Rocky Horror.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

Nic-- RONIN KNOWS PEOPLE WHO WERE IN ROCKY HORROR. Sleep with him now!


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Nic-- RONIN KNOWS PEOPLE WHO WERE IN ROCKY HORROR. Sleep with him now!


As in, the movie, or as in one of the theatre productions?  



theronin23 said:


> *gasp* Rocky Horror? I...I...think I love you.
> 
> I am willing to volunteer to get drunk with you and watch Rocky Horror.



Would it help even more if I'm in a Repo! The Genetic Opera Shadow Cast too, and on the 30th, we're doing a double feature of both Repo! and RHPS? 

Well, if decide to get drunk between now and my wedding day-since I do plan on drinking that day during the reception-I'll let you know.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Nic-- RONIN KNOWS PEOPLE WHO WERE IN ROCKY HORROR. Sleep with him now!



I have a friend who's playing Frank in an Orlando production of The Rocky Horror Show play. I'm going to see it. Not people who were in the movie.

Still...should be reason enough to get some action. 



nic_nic07 said:


> As in, the movie, or as in one of the theatre productions?
> 
> 
> 
> Would it help even more if I'm in a Repo! The Genetic Opera Shadow Cast too, and on the 30th, we're doing a double feature of both Repo! and RHPS?



It's solidified. I'm in love. Let's get married and have a Repo! themed wedding. (I'm only half kidding. I want to have a Repo! themed wedding whenever I get married for real)

OH, also pertinent, who do you play?


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

Call me old fashioned but Les Mis is where it's at.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Call me old fashioned but Les Mis is where it's at.



Old fashioned. Get with the times, sir. Repo! The Genetic Opera is the bee's knees. The cat's pajamas if you will.

ETA: Post 888, I'm beyond good and evil.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

Your roof is leaking daddyo. 

I know my groceries and hatin' on Les Mis is definitely for longhairs.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> t's solidified. I'm in love. Let's get married and have a Repo! themed wedding. (I'm only half kidding. I want to have a Repo! themed wedding whenever I get married for real)
> 
> OH, also pertinent, who do you play?


Hahahaha. That's awesome. As long as no long pulls a Rotti, I'm cool.  But, I'm a GENtern and a Z-addict. Eventually, I would love to play Shilo since Genetic Emancipation really got my through a lot, and is easily my favorite song. 


Sasquatch! said:


> Call me old fashioned but Les Mis is where it's at.



:bow: You sir, are amazing.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Hahahaha. That's awesome. As long as no one pulls a Rotti, I'm cool.  But, I'm a GENtern and a Z-addict. Eventually, I would love to play Shilo since Genetic Emancipation really got my through a lot, and is easily my favorite song.



Metal detectors at the doors. I'm not taking any chances.

My vision was Groom (me) dressed as Graverobber (I have a total man crush on Terrance Zdunich and I can't wait til my friend introduces me to him at some point (yes, he knows him and is CURRENTLY collaborating with him on marketing his new comic. Lemme pick that name up.)) with Repo men groomsmen.

Bride dressed like Mag. Slightly more modestly dressed genterns as bridesmaids, and the bride comes down the aisle to "We Started This Op'ra Shit". (If I could get a granny DJ, I would. You have no idea how fast.)

With Rotti presiding over the whole ceremony, and then after he says "You may now kiss the bride." and it happens, he goes "TESTIFY!" (Yes, I've put some serious thought into this.)


Ok, let's make this happen. 

But seriously, I think you and I need to talk more. I'm scraping my jaw off the floor here at your amazing perfect-for-me-ness.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 20, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> :bow: You sir, are amazing.



Thanks.





On a more "Modern" note... what does everyone think of Dr Horrible?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Metal detectors at the doors. I'm not taking any chances.
> 
> My vision was Groom (me) dressed as Graverobber (I have a total man crush on Terrance Zdunich and I can't wait til my friend introduces me to him at some point (yes, he knows him and is CURRENTLY collaborating with him on marketing his new comic. Lemme pick that name up.)) with Repo men groomsmen.
> 
> ...



That's. So. Totally. Awesome.  Ironically, I know the dance of We Started This Op'ra Shit, being we do a very similar dance to the dance in the show (only we don't wear what the genterns in the movie wear-thankfully). 

And, I agree. I would like to know you better as well. And, btw...:wubu: :wubu: I'm beyond humbled by the fact that just in the little bit you know about me, that I'm apparently perfect.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not as good as Repo!. BUT, I'm a Whedonite from the word go, so naturally, I know every single lyric lol.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 20, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> On a more "Modern" note... what does everyone think of Dr Horrible?



LOVE Dr. Horrible, and moreover NPH.  I'm in love with the psychology behind it, especially in the song "Everything You Ever."


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 20, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> LOVE Dr. Horrible, and moreover NPH.  I'm in love with the psychology behind it, especially in the song "Everything You Ever."



Speaking of songs that have gotten me through some tough times. (Genetic emancipation did too, I just didn't want to piggy back you)


----------



## ~da rev~ (Oct 20, 2010)

Indeed a fantastic song to listen to while drunk AND while sober AND while super drunk.


----------



## GentleSavage (Oct 21, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> The NUMA NUMA SONG!!!



You have no idea how long I've been trying to get that song out of my head. Thanks. Thanks a lot!


----------



## powderfinger (Oct 25, 2010)

If I'm good and liquored up I usually turn to The Boss, and sing along at the top of my lungs to this

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KngiJUNdsu0

but sometimes these Tennessee cow punks take center stage instead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3-7MQJcH5Eg

and every now and again the sad hipster that lives in my heart comes out and I wallow in self pity while singing along to this raven haired songster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOtAA8RIOrA


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aPMuBUgj08

Seriously, I get ridiculous to this song.. they always play it at the club I go to on Thursdays.. <3

All of my go to drunk songs are rap or dance-y.


----------



## Vageta (Oct 25, 2010)

Pink Floyd.....any album.....


----------



## Mishty (Oct 25, 2010)

Say it ain't sooooooo - Weezer


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 25, 2010)

Recently, Blues Traveler - Hook has been a good drunken singalong


----------



## imfree (Oct 25, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Recently, Blues Traveler - Hook has been a good drunken singalong



Doesn't matter what you sing, just sing it with inflection!

DAMN!!!, Why does a song that says nothing, sound so great???!!


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 26, 2010)

Ninja Glutton said:


> Recently, Blues Traveler - Hook has been a good drunken singalong



QFT!!! finally, someone talking about a song that i both know and like! you crazy hipsters with your crazy obscure music...


----------



## imfree (Oct 26, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> QFT!!! finally, someone talking about a song that i both know and like! you crazy hipsters with your crazy obscure music...



Hey, I'm 55, and I think "Hook" is a great song! Trouble is, it came out in the late 90's and it's so-last century to the 20-something crowd!


----------



## marlowegarp (Oct 26, 2010)

Some great choices here!

I tend to favor "Old Man River" by Paul Robeson, "People Like Us" by the Talking Heads or lately, the "Pure Poppycock" song from Autotune the News.


----------



## powderfinger (Oct 26, 2010)

Mishty said:


> Say it ain't sooooooo - Weezer



This is a pretty good choice too, nothing like being good and sloshed and screaming the part where Rivers goes "wwwwwwooooooaaahhhhhh, yeah yeah"


----------



## Melian (Oct 26, 2010)

powderfinger said:


> This is a pretty good choice too, nothing like being good and sloshed and screaming the part where Rivers goes "wwwwwwooooooaaahhhhhh, yeah yeah"



Dear Daddy, 
I write you in spite of years of silence. 
You've cleaned up, found Jesus,
things are good or so I hear. 
This bottle of Steven's 
awakens ancient feelings. 
Like father, stepfather, the son is drowning in the flood.
Yeah, yeah yeah, yeah yeah.

 That's the sweet part.

Also: my drunk friend spent ~20 dollars looping Poker Face on a pub jukebox until he was asked to leave. Haha. <---relevant story is relevant


----------



## escapist (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok soooo here I'm going to admit when I'm SUPER BLIND PISS DRUNK I can be found singing/listening to any one of these songs if not all of them because I have a really sick sense of humor I guess:


Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
Pretty When I'm Drunk
A Lap Dance Is So Much Better When the Stripper is Crying
Lullaby

There is a bit of a story to this, all I can say is what happens in Vegas STAYS IN VEGAS! :blush:

...also when sung its usually done as part of a chorus with other people equally messed up...I shall say no more!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 26, 2010)

For drunk dancing, however, it's Quad City DJ's "C'mon N Ride It (The Train)"

RESPECK


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

I am embarrassed to admit that when I am drunk I throw on Owl City

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4


----------



## Zowie (Oct 26, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am embarrassed to admit that when I am drunk I throw on Owl City
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psuRGfAaju4



I've lost all respect for you. First the generic panda avatar, now the generic music. Next you'll be telling me you made meatloaf for dinner and painting your bedroom beige.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've lost all respect for you. First the generic panda avatar, now the generic music. Next you'll be telling me you made meatloaf for dinner and painting your bedroom beige.



THIS. 

You have no idea how much I'm laughing right now irl. 

I think I may love you. :wubu: :wubu: And I don't care if it's wrong.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 26, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> I think I may love you. :wubu: :wubu: And I don't care if it's wrong.



It's not wrong, just unfortunate.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 26, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> THIS.
> 
> You have no idea how much I'm laughing right now irl.
> 
> I think I may love you. :wubu: :wubu: And I don't care if it's wrong.



Well, you're not Mexican, but I guess I can deal with that. :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> I've lost all respect for you. First the generic panda avatar, now the generic music. Next you'll be telling me you made meatloaf for dinner and painting your bedroom beige.



Generic panda? It's a panda being killed with a machete. 

Also, meatloaf can be amazing, so your insult is basically made in ignorance.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> It's not wrong, just unfortunate.


Well, if it's unfortunate, then I don't want it to be right. 



bionic_eggplant said:


> Well, you're not Mexican, but I guess I can deal with that. :wubu:


Excellent!  Depending on how tan I get, I can *look* Mexican.  :wubu:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

Bionic, I have updated my title / avatar pic for you


----------



## Zowie (Oct 26, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Generic panda? It's a panda being killed with a machete.
> 
> Also, meatloaf can be amazing, so your insult is basically made in ignorance.



This new one is even worse... I'm all for making fun of people, but you could have picked someone better. 

I have nothing against meatloaf, I'm just saying that it's generic.

EDIT: Good lord... You're a fucking nob. 
EDIT2: Take that down.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 26, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Well, if it's unfortunate, then I don't want it to be right.
> 
> 
> Excellent!  Depending on how tan I get, I can *look* Mexican.  :wubu:



Wait? You're not mexican?

Attractiveness factor -20!


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> This new one is even worse... I'm all for making fun of people, but you could have picked someone better.
> 
> I have nothing against meatloaf, I'm just saying that it's generic.
> 
> ...



Take it down? Why?


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Wait? You're not mexican?
> 
> Attractiveness factor -20!



Pft. Just because I'm not Hozay doesn't mean anything. ::runs off to cry::



/random plug
If you don't know what I look like, there's a recent pic of me in the post a recent pic of yourself thread
/random plug


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 26, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> Pft. Just because I'm not Hozay doesn't mean anything. ::runs off to cry::
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It wasn't Hozay I was thinking of... and I know about your picture. I know.

*creep creep creep*

:happy:


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

Oh shit, I just realized why I need to change my avatar.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 26, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> It wasn't Hozay I was thinking of... and I know about your picture. I know.
> 
> *creep creep creep*
> 
> :happy:



Then who were you thinking of then? :raises eyebrow:

Yay creepers.  They're so adorable.
....when they aren't near you.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 26, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> Oh shit, I just realized why I need to change my avatar.



Hahahhaha

Yes. That's why.

Check this out while we're on the subject.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 26, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahahhaha
> 
> Yes. That's why.
> 
> Check this out while we're on the subject.



That is what I get for googling "Fat crying goth"

edit: What the fuck, it keeps switching back to the old profile picture. I think I broke my avatar. I swear to god I am trying to change it

edit: Fixed it! Fucking finally


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 27, 2010)

Sasquatch! said:


> Hahahhaha
> 
> Yes. That's why.
> 
> Check this out while we're on the subject.



What'd I miss? I heard goth and came as fast as I could.

That vid is a classic though lol


----------



## Venom (Oct 27, 2010)

escapist said:


> Ok soooo here I'm going to admit when I'm SUPER BLIND PISS DRUNK I can be found singing/listening to any one of these songs if not all of them because I have a really sick sense of humor I guess:
> 
> 
> Foxtrot Uniform Charlie Kilo
> ...



I named my truck after the dead stripper in that bloodhound gang song.


----------



## dro5150 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lil Wyte - Drinking Song


----------



## warwagon86 (Oct 30, 2010)

2 out of 3 ain't bad by meatloaf!


----------



## SSBBW Katerina (Oct 30, 2010)

1. Sweet Home Alabama
2. Pass the Courvoisier- by Busta Rhymes
3. Blame It (On the Alcohol)- by Jamie Foxx
4. Gin & Juice - by Snoop Dog 
" " a remake by The Gourds [give it a listen. funny as hell but really good. its on my iTunes.)
5. None of Your Business- by Salt 'N Pepa 
6. Almost anything by PINK Floyd or PINK. Lol
7. Big Pimpin'- by Jay Z

Good songs to get "get your drink & swerve" on to.... at least for me.

Katerina


----------



## thirtiesgirl (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you mean favorite drunk song to _sing_, or drunk song to _listen to_ when drunk? Yes, I'm a sappy, sloppy singalong drunk.

To sing... pretty much anything by Patsy Cline. Usually "Leaving On Your Mind," "Crazy" or "You Belong To Me" ("see the pyramids along the Nile, watch the sunrise from a tropic isle..." - that one).

To listen to... anything by the Pogues, Nick Cave or Tom Waits will do. I've often been known to sing along while listening, too. ...Which is usually just about the shape I'm in when I'm very drunk. Reverend Horton Heat's classic "Martini Time" is a fun listen, too, and one often looks especially stupid when trying to air guitar along with Heat's smokin' guitar line when drunk. It's Martini Time.


----------

